# Intel wird vielleicht bald zur Konkurrenz von TSMC und produziert nun auch Chips anderer Firmen in 22nm



## Rollora (23. Februar 2012)

Wie vielleicht schon dem einen oder anderen bekannt, begann Intel vor einiger Zeit auch mit anderen Firmen zusammenzuarbeiten und ihre Fertigungstechnologien für die Produktion von anderen Chips zur Verfügung zu stellen. Ähnlich TSMC oder GlobalFoundries.
Wie PCPerspective (Intel becomes a 22nm foundry -- yes, for other people. | PC Perspective) sowie Extremetech(Original, Intel becomes a foundry, offers up its 22nm process | ExtremeTech) vermelden haben derzeit 2 weitere Firmen vor, Intels modernste Fertigungstechnologien, den 22nm Tri-Gate Prozess zu nutzen.
Es handelt sich dabei um Achronix und Tabula, die ihre FPGA Chips damit fertigen lassen wollen.

Intel tests foundry waters - processors, Intel, Components - Hardware - Techworld


Nun nochmal auch zum IT bezogenen Topic:



horst--one schrieb:


> Das wär doch mal was.
> Aber mal im ernst, wenn NV die Intel Technologien verwenden würde, könnte AMD gleich einpacken.
> 
> Die sollten echt mal drüber nachdenken
> ...


 Genau das. Man könnte nämlich plötzlich die doppelte Anzahl an Power  (deutlich mehr Transistoren, höherer Takt) beim selben Energieverbrauch  und vielleicht ähnlichen Herstellungskosten bringen im Highend.
Außerdem: Intel verdient auch was dabei und kann weiterhin die enormen  Forschungskosten finanzieren (was bei steigenden Kosten ja nicht lange  der Fall sein kann, immerhin können sie nicht mehr lange den Marktanteil  erhöhen  )



Lelwani schrieb:


> zum thema.
> 
> Hat doch was dann kann man vieleicht später sagen ich habe einen Intelamd ^^
> 
> Weis nur nich ob ichs sotoll finde wenn intel das macht.


Nun... es ist GUT und es kann auch SCHLECHT sein.
Es gäbe extrembeispiele wie das oben bei Nvidia.
Aber es wäre auch witzig, wenn auch sehr weit hergeholt wenn folgendes passiert:
AMD lässt den Bulldozer bei Intel Fertigen: statt im SCHLECHTEN, mit  niedrigen Yieldraten laufenden 32nm Prozess bei Glo-Fo, kommt man im  22nm Prozess bei Intel daher  
Ergo: man kämpft halt mit 5 statt 3.6 Ghz gegen den Ivy Bridge... und hätte plötzlich im Highendsegment mitzureden 
Intel wird das kaum machen, und AMD wäre sich dafür auch zu gut...  umgekehrt: Intel würde dadurch zusätzliche Milliarden verdienen (durch  den Auftrag) und nicht sooo viel verlieren, schließlich hatte mans mit  dem P4 auch geschafft 80% Marktanteil zu halten obwohl der Athlon 64 in  einigen Bereichen gleichauf und besser war.



PS: die News bestand mal aus einem "kritischen" Teil. Wer deswegen wieder hergekommen ist, er ist jetzt hier nachzulesen und weiterzudiskutieren
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...alerien-unter-den-artikeln-2.html#post3983496


----------



## schneihennerje (23. Februar 2012)

Ich befürchte das Intel für nvidia fertigt hat man sich mit ein paar Karikaturen versaut 

Dabei könnte gerade nvidia von einem ausgereiften Fertigungsprozess am meisten profitieren


----------



## Rollora (23. Februar 2012)

schneihennerje schrieb:


> Ich befürchte das Intel für nvidia fertigt hat man sich mit ein paar Karikaturen versaut
> 
> Dabei könnte gerade nvidia von einem ausgereiften Fertigungsprozess am meisten profitieren


Ja also das ist, wie mehrfach betont - weit hergeholt. Ähnlich wie AMD.
Man wird wohl nur Aufträge annehmen die Chips herstellen, in deren Bereiche man selbst nicht tätig ist.
Dass man sich mit Karikaturen usw selbst ein Loch ins Knie gebohrt hat mag einerseits sein, aber andererseits: Apple und Samsung klagen sich auch die ganze Zeit gegenseitig und Samsung fertigt immer noch die Chips fürs Iphone, Ipad usw.

Das bisschen üble Laune die Verbreitet wird, ist oft kein Hindernis, sondern das schlägt Wellen und ist Publicity und zu guter letzt regiert das Geld und beide Unternehmen würden davon profitieren. Angenommen Nvidia käme als einziger Grakahersteller mit 22nm Chips daher und AMD hat die schlechte ausbeute und den Jahre hinterherhinkenden 28nm Prozess, dann würde sich Nvidia vor lachen nicht mehr halten können. Umgekehrt natürlich auch.


----------



## MG42 (23. Februar 2012)

Naja, es klingt zwar verrückt, aber ich würde unbedingt gerne mal einen AMD Bulldozer in Intels 3D 22nm Prozess sehen, Nur in Bezug auf den maximalmöglichen Takt, eine verkorkstes Design kann man eben nur durch mehr Takt ausgleichen.


----------



## Rollora (24. Februar 2012)

MG42 schrieb:


> Naja, es klingt zwar verrückt, aber ich würde unbedingt gerne mal einen AMD Bulldozer in Intels 3D 22nm Prozess sehen, Nur in Bezug auf den maximalmöglichen Takt, eine verkorkstes Design kann man eben nur durch mehr Takt ausgleichen.


 Pentium 4


----------



## Hannesjooo (25. Februar 2012)

Rollora schrieb:


> Intel wird das kaum machen, und AMD wäre sich dafür auch zu gut...  umgekehrt: Intel würde dadurch zusätzliche Milliarden verdienen (durch  den Auftrag) und nicht sooo viel verlieren, schließlich hatte mans mit  dem P4 auch geschafft durch verbrecherische Methoden 80% Marktanteil zu halten obwohl der Athlon 64 in  einigen Bereichen gleichauf und besser war.



Wird in dem Zusammenhang gerne vergessen zu erwähnen. Keiner weiß wie es am Ende gekommen wäre aber das es AMD deutlich besser gehen würde hätte sich Intel an die Gesetze gehalten sollte doch jedem klar sein.


----------



## Skysnake (25. Februar 2012)

Intel wird definitiv nicht zu einem Konkurrenten für TSMC oder GloFo....

Wie kann man bitte auf die Idee kommen???

Wenn einer bei Intel rein kommt, dann verfolgt Intel damit seine GANZ eigenen Ziele um solche Dinge wenn möglich später mal in die eigenen Produkte direkt zu integrieren. Nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger.


----------



## Rollora (25. Februar 2012)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Wird in dem Zusammenhang gerne vergessen zu erwähnen. Keiner weiß wie es am Ende gekommen wäre aber das es AMD deutlich besser gehen würde hätte sich Intel an die Gesetze gehalten sollte doch jedem klar sein.


Ich kann diese blauäugige Betrachtungsweise einfach nicht mehr lesen. 
Es gibt für OEM Hersteller einfach 100 Gründe, einen einzelnen Hersteller zu bevorzugen, statt einen Hersteller, der oft nicht liefern Konnte, wenn die Kunden das wollten (AMD) sowie immer die Probleme die Drittherstellerboards verursachten. Zumal AMD diese "verbrecherische Methoden" auch angewandt hat.
Intel hat durch Werbung seinen Marktanteil gehalten. Ich kann mich an hunderte Werbungen von Intel erinnern, aber an keine von AMD. Ich hab zu der Zeit selber AMD gekauft, aber lieber Intel verkauft - war einfach günstiger für uns: die Preise waren dieselben, die Leistung auch annähernd gleich, aber wir hatten weit geringere Ausfallraten bei den Intel Boards, wie bei Asus, Gigabyte oder sonstwas.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Intel wird definitiv nicht zu einem Konkurrenten für TSMC oder GloFo....
> 
> Wie kann man bitte auf die Idee kommen???
> 
> Wenn  einer bei Intel rein kommt, dann verfolgt Intel damit seine GANZ  eigenen Ziele um solche Dinge wenn möglich später mal in die eigenen  Produkte direkt zu integrieren. Nicht mehr aber auch nicht  weniger.


 
Aha, und das weißt du weil ???
Bitte Links dazu, so wie in der Usernews


----------



## Skysnake (25. Februar 2012)

Wenn du noch nicht bekommen hast, das Intel FPGAs mit Atoms kreuzt, tuts mir leid...

Zudem hat Intel jetzt schon seit 2 (?) Jahren ihre Fabs "offen" Nur komisch, das dort nur ausgewählte Hersteller fertigen lassen, die ja überhaupt nichts mit Intel am Hut haben


----------



## Hannesjooo (25. Februar 2012)

Rollora schrieb:


> Zumal AMD diese "verbrecherische Methoden" auch angewandt hat.
> 
> Aha, und das weißt du weil ???
> Bitte Links dazu, so wie in der Usernews



Darauf bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## NCphalon (25. Februar 2012)

Je mehr fertiger desto besser.... Intel könnte ja theoretisch auch GPUs für AMD fertigen oder? Dann stelln sie kein Konkurrenzprodukt für sich selbst her und diese Engpässe bei Grafikkarten werden endlich mal verringert.


----------



## Hannesjooo (25. Februar 2012)

Intel ist im Grafikkartenmarkt führend.


----------



## Rollora (25. Februar 2012)

Jap 50% Marktanteil wenn man alle Märkte mitrechnet

PS: immer noch kein Link, dass Intel kein Konkurrent zu GloFo, TSMC usw ist


----------



## Hannesjooo (25. Februar 2012)

von dir auch nicht.....


----------



## Superwip (25. Februar 2012)

> Intel ist im Grafikkartenmarkt führend.


 
Die einzigen Grafikkarten, die Intel jemals gebaut hat waren die von Real3D entwickelten, mäßig erfolgreichen i740 Karten, mit denen Intel 1998 versuchte AGP zu pushen und natürlich die Larrabee Karten, die nie auf den Markt gekommen sind

IGPs, egal ob im Chipsatz oder der CPU integriert kann man nicht mit dezidierten Grafikkarten vergleichen, auch wenn das gerne und oft gemacht wird- der Hauptgrund ist ganz einfach, dass sie vielfach zwar gekauft aber nicht genutzt werden, außerdem sind sie in der Regel in völlig anderen Leistungsklassen angesiedelt und konkurrieren daher nicht wirklich miteinander (Ausnahme: low-end Lösungen unter 50€)

Auch den Notebook und Desktop Markt in einen Topf zu werfen ist meiner Meinung nach zumindest fragwürdig


----------



## Rollora (25. Februar 2012)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> von dir auch nicht.....


ER ist derjenige der behauptet ich rede blödsinn, also muss ER das auch beweisen...





Superwip schrieb:


> Die einzigen Grafikkarten, die Intel jemals  gebaut hat waren die von Real3D entwickelten, mäßig erfolgreichen i740  Karten, mit denen Intel 1998 versuchte AGP zu pushen und natürlich die  Larrabee Karten, die nie auf den Markt gekommen sind
> 
> IGPs, egal  ob im Chipsatz oder der CPU integriert kann man nicht mit dezidierten  Grafikkarten vergleichen, auch wenn das gerne und oft gemacht wird- der  Hauptgrund ist ganz einfach, dass sie vielfach zwar gekauft aber nicht  genutzt werden, außerdem sind sie in der Regel in völlig anderen  Leistungsklassen angesiedelt und konkurrieren daher nicht wirklich  miteinander (Ausnahme: low-end Lösungen unter 50€)


 
Er meinte Grafikmarkt nicht Grafikkarten.

Und öhm, ich weiß nicht ob jemals ernsthaft eine Larrabeekarte für den "Markt" wie er heute ist bestimmt war. Es war einfach von Anfang an klar, dass man nicht mithalten kann, also war das einfach nur Marketingblabla oder ähnliches, niemals hat man mit Larrabee versucht im Grafikmarkt ernsthaft mitzumischen (außer im Professionellen).

Larrabee selbst, bzw die Nachfolgeprodukte, sind zwar jetzt nicht auf einem offenen, freien Markt, aber durchaus erhältlich.

Natürlich ist es Blödsinn, da groß rienzuinterpretieren wenn man alle Märkte mischt, aber vermutlich ists nicht ganz unwichtig, schließlich benutzen die meisten Leute nunmal doch eine Intel Grafik (ohne es zu wissen, weils egal ist). Weil in Büropcs und Co wird in Zukunft keine Grafikkarte verbaut sein.


----------



## Skysnake (26. Februar 2012)

Dann denk doch einfach mal selbst nach....

Wer produziert bei Intel? Richtig Intel + 1-2 andere, die mehr oder weniger eng mit Intel verbandelt sind.

Sodele wer produziert bei TSMC und GloFo

TSMC: AMD, Apple, nVidia, Broadcom, Conexant, Marvell, VIA, Altera, Xilinx, Qualcomm usw. usw.
GloFo: AMD, Qualcomm, STMicroelectronics und ARM

Wie du siehst solltest du Intel nicht mit GloFo vergleichen, auf jeden Fall aber nicht mit TSMC. Das sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe...

Ganz abgesehen davon gibt es einen noch viel entscheidenderen Unterschied zwischen Intel und GloFo/TSMC. Wenn du bei GloFo/TSMC produzieren lassen willst, gehst du hin und handelst keine Konditionen aus und produzierst dann. Insbesondere bei TSMC ist das kein Problem, so lange du eben da was fertigen lassen willst und Kapazitäten frei sind.

Bei Intel sieht das ganz anders aus. Da kannste viel wollen wenn der Tag lang ist. Intel sucht dich aus, nicht du Intel.


----------



## Rollora (26. Februar 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Dann denk doch einfach mal selbst nach....
> 
> Wer produziert bei Intel? Richtig Intel + 1-2 andere, die mehr oder weniger eng mit Intel verbandelt sind.
> 
> ...


Nach deiner Logik hätte man vor Jahren auch nie AMD mit Intel vergleichen dürfen. 
Weil AMD "nur"  Desktop und Notebookprozessoren Prozessoren macht, Intel  aber Prozessoren, Mainboards, Chipsets, IGPs und noch sicher 10 andere  Dinge. 

Man muss nicht immer in genau denselben Bereichen Tätig sein, um ein Konkurrent zu sein.

Wenn ein FPGA Designer jetzt zu Glofo, TSMC geht und fragt "könnt ihr  das Produzieren" und die sagen, "ja, wir schaffen das" und dann steht  intel da und macht "gnihihi  aber wir können das mit 22nm, bei uns sind die chips kleiner,  schneller, billiger und einergieefizienter" dann machen GloFo das  gesicht da   und sagen "komisch, eigentlich sind sie gar nicht unsere Konkurrenten  da drüben bei Intel, aber trotzdem haben sie uns grad einen Auftrag  weggeschnappt. Wie kommt das?"


Kannst du deren Rätsel lösen?

Intel ist durch Aufträge eben zum Auftragsfertiger geworden. Und dadurch  zu einer Konkurrenz. Das heißt nicht, dass man über die gesamte  Bandbreite konkurrieren muss, es reicht im selben Geschäftsbereich tätig  zu sein.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ganz abgesehen davon gibt es einen noch viel entscheidenderen Unterschied zwischen Intel und GloFo/TSMC. Wenn du bei GloFo/TSMC produzieren lassen willst, gehst du hin und handelst keine Konditionen aus und produzierst dann. Insbesondere bei TSMC ist das kein Problem, so lange du eben da was fertigen lassen willst und Kapazitäten frei sind.
> 
> Bei Intel sieht das ganz anders aus. Da kannste viel wollen wenn der Tag lang ist. Intel sucht dich aus, nicht du Intel.


Link bitte...


----------



## Skysnake (26. Februar 2012)

OMFG....

Gesunder Menschenverstand? Intel liegt vorne mit der Fertigungstechnologie in einigen Bereichen, und Intel hatte bis vor kurzem gar keine Kunden, weil Sie nicht mal auf die Idee gekommen sind die FABs auf zu machen. Dann kam ihr mehr oder weniger erfolgreicher Atom mit FPGA und jetzt haben Sie nachdem Sie ihre Fabs "geöffnet" haben gerade mal 2 Kunden. Nach wie vielen Jahren? Waren es 1 oder 2 Jahre?

Das ist die gleiche Sache wie mit ihrem DMI. Da kannste für Xk $ die Specks anschauen, aber nicht alle, und Intel nimmt da keine Rücksicht auf dich, deshalb gibts ja auch keine entsprechende Hardware mehr für DMI...

Firmen wie GloFo und TSMC, die davon leben, dass Sie anderen Chips produzieren, und Intel, die sich Technologie ins Haus holen und für handverlesene Hersteller fertigen zu vergleichen ist einfach total hirnrissig, und wenn du das nicht begreifst, dann tuts mir echt leid.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (26. Februar 2012)

Die schnellste Grafikkarte momentan ist immernoch von AMD, da interessiert mich der Marktanteil einen schei**.


----------



## Rollora (26. Februar 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> OMFG....
> 
> Gesunder Menschenverstand?


hör mal auf zu flamen hier, und benimm dich ein wenig sittlich.
Wenn du nicht weißt was konkurrenz ist, dann ist das deine Sache und dein Verständnis von Marktwirtschaft. Weder steht irgendwo was von direkter noch indirekter konkurrenz, also ob man sich um gewisse Produkte streitet. Wenn aber theoretisch beide Firmen ein Produkt fertigen können, sich der dritthersteller also entscheiden kann, stehen diese 2 zueinander in Konkurrenz.

Es hat WEDER damit zu tun, wieviel verschiedene Produkte man fertigt, noch ob man damit seine Hauptbrötchen verdient.

So sind beim X-Price alle konkurrenten gewesen, ob jetzt bei irgendwem die Existenz davon abhängt, ist völlig 
egal - sie treten in manchen Bereichen direkt gegeneinander an.

Nochmal dein etwas komischer Vergleich mit der Produktbreitfächerung: AMD vs Intel : sind demnach keine Konkurrenten. Gut hätten wir das auch geklärt. Aber nicht nur das, Intel hat auch eigene Fabs, AMD nicht. Eindeutig völlig was anderes keine Konkurrenz. AMD macht ja auch extra Grafikkarten - Intel nicht.
Folglich können sie im Prozessormarkt keine Konkurrenten sein. Ich versteh nicht warum die ganzen Tester auf der Welt so blöd sind und diese Produkte dann überhaupt vergleichen... :
Gewöhn dir jetzt einen anderen Ton an oder poste hier bitte nichts mehr (unqualifiziertes)...



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Die schnellste Grafikkarte momentan ist  immernoch von AMD, da interessiert mich der Marktanteil einen  schei**.


 
Ja eben. Genau das: selbst wenn AMD nur EINE Grafikkarte bringt und Nvidia 10 verschiedene Modelle, wenn diese eine die schnellste ist, ist das für Nvidia die Konkurrenz die es zu schlagen gilt.

Gibt tausende Beispiele für sowas. Durch jede Industrie hindurch, aber auch durch den Sport.

Und ich warte immer noch auf den Link, der behauptet Intel selbst bestimmt die Firmen die bei ihnen fertigen sollen, und nicht, dass die Firmen Intel fragen.

"Intel has announced that they will become a foundry for customers looking to manufacture chips using Intel’s 22nm process with trigate transistors." 
Ach da stehts. Mein Englisch ist scheinbar schon so schlecht: "Will become" wollen bekommen, in dem fall wollen kommen "looking" also schauen usw. Also auf deutsch "wir werden da schon schauen, wer bei uns produziert"

Oder eben doch "...werden ein Auftragsfertiger für Kunden, die eine Möglichkeit der Produktion in Intels 22nm Verfahren SUCHEN (das könnte implizieren, dass nicht Intel sie sucht, aber wie gesagt mein Englisch...)

Aber gut, das hat natürlich IMMER noch nix mit Konkurrenz zu tun. Auch nicht
"competitor"
Der Newsauthor von PCPerspective, diesem Unseriösen Magazin, ist einfach auch ein depp. Kann er nichtmal Computer richtig schreiben 
"Current competitors in this industry include TSMC, UMC, IBM, Samsung,  and GlobalFoundries each with varying degrees of commitment"
Natürlich meint der Satz, dass alle was mit Computer zu tun haben, oder welche im Büro stehen haben (varying, also verschiedene. Vermutlich Pentium-Core i 7 und die anderen haben mehr so AMD oder so).
Aber was ist eigentlich so ein Competitor...äh Computer
http://bit.ly/y35yld
http://dict.leo.org/ende?lp=ende&la...axed&sectHdr=on&spellToler=&search=competitor


----------



## Darkfleet85 (26. Februar 2012)

Rollora schrieb:


> hör mal auf zu flamen hier, und benimm dich ein wenig sittlich.
> Wenn du nicht weißt was konkurrenz ist, dann ist das deine Sache und dein Verständnis von Marktwirtschaft. Weder steht irgendwo was von direkter noch indirekter konkurrenz, also ob man sich um gewisse Produkte streitet. Wenn aber theoretisch beide Firmen ein Produkt fertigen können, sich der dritthersteller also entscheiden kann, stehen diese 2 zueinander in Konkurrenz.
> 
> Es hat WEDER damit zu tun, wieviel verschiedene Produkte man fertigt, noch ob man damit seine Hauptbrötchen verdient.
> ...



AMD und Intel sind schon Konkurrenten. Aber Intel "braucht" AMD nicht. AMD kann eigenständig nicht leben sprich "produzieren". Das ist der grosse Unterschied.


----------



## Rollora (26. Februar 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> AMD und Intel sind schon Konkurrenten. Aber Intel "braucht" AMD nicht. AMD kann eigenständig nicht leben sprich "produzieren". Das ist der grosse Unterschied.


 Eben! Sehr richtig. Man muss also nicht völlig gleich aufgestellt sein, um ein Konkurrent zu sein, das versuch ich dem Kollegen schon die ganze Zeit klar zu machen.

Sowas hört sich für mich schon ziemlich nach Konkurrenz an
"Intel's only announced manufacturing customers are makers of FPGAs,  which are reprogrammable circuits that do specific tasks faster than  CPUs. The major FPGA companies Altera and Xilinx are getting products  made from TSMC and UMC, Yancey said."

http://www.techworld.com.au/article/416115/intel_tests_foundry_waters


----------



## Hannesjooo (26. Februar 2012)

Ich bin halt der Meinung das sie das eben unter anderem Intels(Illegaler und verurteiltem) Machtkampf verdanken, das nun GF und Konsorten die AMD Chips versauen und nicht AMD Selbst fertiger ist. Die Athlons und deren Nachfolger waren seit Einführung bis zum C2D besser und sind auch nicht vom Himmel gefallen und haben Forschungsgelder und einiges mehr gekostet.
Wie gesagt es ist eine Meinung. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Auf die beweise und Links das AMD verbrecherische Methoden angewendet hat warte ich auch noch...


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Februar 2012)

Also ist Intel schuld das AMD ATi gekauft hat und aufgrund dessen dann die Fabs kaufen musste??
Klar war das was Intel gemacht hat nicht in Ordnung aber man kann sich auch nicht alles zusammenreimen.
Außerdem ist AMDs marketing seit jeher der letzte Mist.


----------



## Verminaard (26. Februar 2012)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Ich bin halt der Meinung das sie das eben  unter anderem Intels(Illegaler und verurteiltem) Machtkampf verdanken,  das nun GF und Konsorten die AMD Chips versauen und nicht AMD Selbst  fertiger ist.
> Wie gesagt es ist eine Meinung. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


 
Intel ist schuld das GF miese Chips fuer AMD herstellt?
Hab ich das so richtig verstanden?
Wobei man dazusagen sollte, das GF ein Ableger von AMD ist und von AMD  (sowie Investoren aus dem arabischen Raum) gegruendet wurde.

Intel wurde doch zu Zahlungen verdonnert, deswegen ist Intel der Buhmann und der Boese.
Hier und auf CB ueberhaupt. Da wird AMD in den Himmel gehoben und Intel/nVidia sind die Achse des Boesen.
Anstatt das mal auf Fakten geschaut wird.

Es wird quer durch alle Foren auch selten das sinvolle Produkt empfohlen, sondern fast nut das persoenlich Sympathische.

AMD war mal klar vorne, nur hat AMD es leider verabsaeumt da anzusetzten und weiterzumachen.

Ich finds halt gut, das Intel fuer Andere auch fertigt.
Wenn deren Fertigungsprozess eine ganz besondere Qualitaet hat.
Andere hatten doch erhebliche Probleme.
Ob wir als ganz spezieller Konsumentenbereich davon was mitbekommen ist allerdings fraglich.


----------



## Hannesjooo (26. Februar 2012)

@ GoldenMic Ist nun mal meine Meinung und nicht deine. Was das Marketing betrifft hast du sicher recht, aber man ist ja auf dem weg der Besserung mit zb. Gaming Evolved.
@ Verminaard Nein das AMD keine Finanzielle Mittel mehr hatte wichtiges Firmeneigentum zu halten im richtigen moment. Was zum Verkauf von den Fabs und Gründung von GF führte und auch der Kauf von ATI hat natürlich ein Loch in die Kassen gerissen, aber wie was wann wo gekommen wäre ist nicht sicher, oder denkt ihr das man so mir-nichts dir-nichts gesagt hat och Fabs wofür...


----------



## Verminaard (26. Februar 2012)

Noe aber das waren Entscheidungen.
Fuer den Kauf von ATI und gegen Fabriken die einem komplett gehoeren.
Irgendwelche Gruende dafuer muss es ja im Managment gegeben haben.
Oder ist auch dafuer Intel verantwortlich?


----------



## Hannesjooo (26. Februar 2012)

@ Verminaard Wären die folgenden Punkte nicht passiert, was denkst du wo AMD jetzt stehen würde?

Der Konzern habe der Media Saturn Holding, zu der die europaweit bekannten Media-Märkte zählen, erhebliche Rabatte eingeräumt - unter der Bedingung, dass diese nur Computer mit Intel-Chips verkauft.

Anderen PC-Herstellern wie Acer, Dell, Hewlett-Packard, Lenovo und NEC Rabatte gewährt, wenn sie alle oder fast alle Prozessoren von Intel bezogen hätten.

Intel habe zudem einen führenden PC-Hersteller dafür bezahlt, dass dieser die Markteinführung einer Produktlinie mit einem AMD-Prozessor verzögert habe, und diesem Hersteller obendrein Rabatte dafür gegeben, dass er seine Notebooks komplett mit Intel-Prozessoren ausstattet.

Da kann man doch wenigstens die Meinung die ich vertrete ein bissel verstehen.
Was keine Kritik an Intel Produkten ist ich bin ja nicht blind, kann lesen und weiß das Intel mit dem i3-2120 den Momentan Preiswertesten Prozessor anbietet. Ich finde aber das Intel ruhig mal in seinen Fabs alle drannlassen sollte, oder anders gefragt dürfen die überhaupt das? Fabs für Fremdentwickler bauen und Firmen die nicht gefallen nichts Herstellen lassen?


----------



## Rollora (26. Februar 2012)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Ich bin halt der Meinung das sie das eben unter anderem Intels(Illegaler und verurteiltem) Machtkampf verdanken


Das sowas vorgekommen ist, ist wahr. Der Effekt war viel kleiner als man glaubt. Deutschland ist nicht die Welt und eigentlich ist in der EU nur da der Mediamarkt/Saturndeal betroffen überall sonst waren die Marktanteilszahlen aber gleich - und das ist eben trotz freier Entscheidungen.
Das liegt einfach daran, dass Intel hunderte Millionen für Werbung ausgegeben hat und AMD das einfach verschlafen hat. Das ist insofern traurig, denn man hatte damals wirklich super Produkte und der Name würde auch heute noch klingeln, hätte man das so gemacht wie Intel - die sagen selbst meiner Mum was und die will beim Laptop immer noch nur den Bildschirm abschalten und macht dabei aber das ganze Gerät aus, so versiert ist die gute Dame in sachen IT.

Es mag deine Meinung sein, aber das ist eben eigentlich wiederlegt und falsch. Das ist wie wenn jemand von einem Verbrechen freigesprochen wird und deiner Meinung nach ist er trotzdem Schuldig. Das mitm Verbrechen ist zwar passiert bei Intel, aber der Effekt wird überschätzt.


Hannesjooo schrieb:


> , das nun GF und Konsorten die AMD Chips versauen und nicht AMD Selbst fertiger ist. Die Athlons und deren Nachfolger waren seit Einführung bis zum C2D besser und sind auch nicht vom Himmel gefallen und haben Forschungsgelder und einiges mehr gekostet.
> Wie gesagt es ist eine Meinung. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


  Ja aber bei etwas, was man klar mit Zahlen widerlegen kann ists halt sinnlos eine andere Meinung zu haben.


Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Auf die beweise und Links das AMD verbrecherische Methoden angewendet hat warte ich auch noch...


Genau, ich wedel hier mit Verträgen und Firmengeheimnissen rum 

Der Gesunde Menschenverstand sagt dir, dass AMD solche Möglichkeiten genau so gesucht hat


GoldenMic schrieb:


> Klar war das was Intel gemacht hat nicht in Ordnung aber man kann sich auch nicht alles zusammenreimen.
> Außerdem ist AMDs marketing seit jeher der letzte Mist.


 1. Das
2.Das auch und
3.@ Marketing: Intel war in den Jahren wo AMD angeblich so weit vorne war (eigentlich nur im Spielebereich ein bisschen, im Multimediabereich waren sie nicht vorn) einfach Omnipräsent: TV Werbungen (Blue Man Group), Zeitschriften ÜBERALL war das Pentium 4 Logo zu sehen, und die Webungen waren auch GUT. Teilweise lustig oder aufwändig gemacht.

Ich kann mich in dieser Zeit und auch heute an keine EINZIGE  AMD Werbung erinnern. GAR KEINE. Das heißt: entweder man wirbt kaum, oder die Webungen bleiben nicht hängen, so oder so bescheidenes Marketing. Und das obwohl ich damals unbedingt den Athlon 64 haben wollte und darauf mehr geachtet hab


----------



## Rollora (27. Februar 2012)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Es wird quer durch alle Foren auch selten das sinvolle Produkt empfohlen, sondern fast nut das persoenlich Sympathische.


Wer liest denn Foren wenns um Hardware geht?
Da lese ich Reviews: Pcperspective, Toms Hardware, Firingsquad, 3dcenter, PCGH, Computerbase, Au-Ja!, usw usf


Verminaard schrieb:


> AMD war mal klar vorne, nur hat AMD es leider verabsaeumt da anzusetzten und weiterzumachen.


AMD war mal in Sachen Effizienz vorne, stimmt. ABer nie wirklich überlegen. Man betrachtete damals den Sieg des kleinen David gegen den großen Goliath ein wenig durch die Rosa Brille. Umfangreiche Reviews zeigen: Der Pentium 4 unterlag knapp oder lag gleichauf in Spielen, war dafür in Multimediabenchmarks (usw, etwa Winrar, Bildbearbeitung, Videobearbeitung, MP3 Encodierung usw) oft meilenweit vorne .


Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich finds halt gut, das Intel fuer Andere auch fertigt.
> Wenn deren Fertigungsprozess eine ganz besondere Qualitaet hat.
> Andere hatten doch erhebliche Probleme.


Jap das find ich auch gut


Verminaard schrieb:


> Ob wir als ganz spezieller Konsumentenbereich davon was mitbekommen ist allerdings fraglich.


Falls doch wäre das ein enorm großer Umschwung in der Halbleiterbranche.


Hannesjooo schrieb:


> @ Verminaard Wären die folgenden Punkte nicht passiert, was denkst du wo AMD jetzt stehen würde?


 Genau dort wo sie jetzt auch stehen. So massiv diese Punkte klingen mögen, AMD hatte weder das Marketing noch die Produktionskapazitäten einen besonders höheren Marktanteil zu erreichen, im folgenden kurz erklärt warum das schlecht war:


Verminaard schrieb:


> Der  Konzern habe der Media Saturn Holding, zu der die europaweit bekannten  Media-Märkte zählen, erhebliche Rabatte eingeräumt - unter der  Bedingung, dass diese nur Computer mit Intel-Chips verkauft.


 Das hatte kaum Auswirkungen, erstens weil in MM/Saturn die Leute die Marke kaufen die sie aus der Werbung kennen (wo wir wieder beim Punkt wären) und die andere Käuferschicht blind nach Hersteller kaufen. 
Zum dritten: MM/Saturn ist nunmal kein großer Einflussfaktor aufm Weltmarkt, das ist die größe die wir betrachten müssen. Und witzigerweise ist der Marktanteil in Ländern wo MM/Saturn tätig ist im Vergleich zu den restlichen Ländern, wo der Deal nicht galt, kaum unterschiedlich.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Anderen  PC-Herstellern wie Acer, Dell, Hewlett-Packard, Lenovo und NEC Rabatte  gewährt, wenn sie alle oder fast alle Prozessoren von Intel bezogen  hätten.


Das ist eine völlig legitime Methode: JEDER Profitiert hier: erstens die oben genannten Firmen: mit Intel Prozessoren und Intel Boards haben sie halt 2 Komponenten von einem Hersteller erhalten -> das ist schon mal viel leichter mit der Logistik -> kommt viel billiger.
Außerdem: man hat dann eine bekannte Hardwarespezifikation/Kombination, die man Testen und Supporten muss. AMD hat keine eigenen Boards , man braucht dritthersteller. Da fangen die Probleme an: sind die Boards von irgendeinem dritthersteller so gut ausgetestet, stabil und qualitativ wie der eine große Hauptzulieferer Intel? Die Erfahrung sagte oft: nein. Es gab dann viele Retouren, produktmängel bei diesen drittherstellern, während bei Intel/Intel Kombinationen alles geschmeidig lief und wenn nicht war die Versorgung mit neuen Komponenten recht einfach. Bei drittherstellern aber nicht: weder hatten die immer die nötige Kapazität an Boards zur Verfügung (man hatte ja oft schon 2-3 Nachfolgeboards gebracht), noch war der Support durch die Hersteller selbst so einfach:
Gabs auf einem Intel Board einen Hardwaredefekt, wurde es wie oben beschrieben durch die flottere Infrastruktur schnell ausgetauscht, gab es einen Softwarefehler, betraf das natürlich eben gleich mal alle boards und wurde von Intel selbst korrigiert, man will ja keinen OEM Hersteller verschrecken.
Das alles bringt schon mal eines: GELD GELD GELD. Und da ist noch nichtmal ein Rabatt dabei, das ist einfach jetzt nur der Vorteil Pcs mit Intel/Intel zu bauen statt AMD+Drittherstellerboard.
Was das noch bringt: zufriedenere Kunden wegen kurzer Supportzeit. Zufriedene Kunden kaufen öfter.
Win-Win für den OEM Hersteller allein, da kommt dann noch der Rabatt dazu, nochmals WIN und Intel freut sich natürlich auch über das ganze.
HINZU kam, dass viele AMD Prozessoren einfach oft nicht lieferbar waren bei unserem Zulieferer. Sowas gabs bei gefragten Prozessoren von Intel bei uns einfach NIE. Also nicht nur die Dritthersteller sondern AMD selbst hat hier geschlampt: entweder war man mit der Nachfrage eh überfordert (sprich eh zu kleine Produktion und man hätte egal ob Deal von Intel oder nicht, den Marktanteil nicht erhöhen können) oder sonst irgendwie unfähig. Jedenfalls bedeuten nicht lieferbare Prozessoren eines: fehlender Umsatz beim OEM, die Kunden laufen einem auch davon oder, wenns eine große Bestellung ist, sind verärgert.

Wie du oben siehst: es lief verdammt viel falsch bei AMD und es war eben nicht hauptsächlich die Wettbewwerbsverzerrung seitens Intel, die Probleme gemacht hat. Selbst wenn Intel den OEMs die Prozessoren nicht in den Hals gesteckt hätte, welche Gründe gäbe es für einen OEM sich für AMD zu entscheiden. 

Und nochmal frage ich mich seit damals: Warum konnten die einige Prozessoren nicht oder nur verzögert liefern? Ich weiß, es gab Produktionsprobleme und somit Lieferprobleme. Das bemerkt nur keiner bei dieser ewig alten Diskussion, dass AMD sowieso nie fähig war, OEMs in ausreichender Stückzahl zu beliefern, sollten diese doch AMD verwendet haben.
Vielleicht hat sichs AMD ja auch aufgehoben, für deren AMD Only Verträge, die ähnlich abliefen wie der von dir oben erwähnte Intel Vertrag. Eine Klausel die auch inkludiert war, war eine bevorzugte Belieferung mit Prozessoren, das könnte den Engpass erklären.
Ich hab' auf meinen Athlon 64 1 Monat gewartet und auf den anderen Athlon 64-4850e 2 Wochen. Das ist nicht viel, aber es nervt.

...zweitens profitiert natürlich Intel. Nicht weil es die Marktanteile erhöht, sondern weil es bei solch großen OEMs wie du sie nennst 2 tolle Vorteile hat. Absolut stabile Nachfrage-Lieferung, zweitens der Support kann viel schneller und direkter abgewickelt werden.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Da kann man doch wenigstens die Meinung die ich vertrete ein bissel verstehen.


Ich kann deine Meinung total verstehen, mir waren diese Praktiken damals schon bekannt, bevor das ganze "groß" wurde. Aber wie du oben lesen kannst, das alles war nicht der Grund für AMDs Misere.
Ich kann dir offensichtlich natürlich nicht genauer sagen woher ich das weiß, aber du kannst die Fakten prüfen, wenn du googelst und bei AMD nach 90nm und 65 nm Produktionsproblemen suchst.
Und ganz objektiv betrachtet, fas 10 Jahre nach Einführung des Athlon 64: er war toll, ja, ich hab ihn geliebt und er arbeitet in diesem Moment für diese geschriebenen Zeilen immer noch als Büromaschine und HTPC.
Aber ob er je wirklich gut genug war, Intel so entscheidend zu besiegen. Selbst WENN AMD mehr Prozessoren hätte liefern können, und WENN die OEMs trotz vieler dagegen sprechenden Argumenten AMD Prozessoren verbaut hätten: Der Pentium 4 war in Anwendungsbenchmarks oft voraus. der Athlon 64 war ein guter Spieleprozessor, ganz klar, aber alles was Multimedia betraf war der P4 voraus. Und der Spielermarkt ist nunmal bloß 5-10% des Gesamtpcmarkts. 

Also um da wirklich was draus machen zu können, hätte AMD
1. den Prozessor noch eine spur höher takten müssen um Intel auch in Anwendungsbenchmarks zu schlagen (ging oft nicht, die Architektur und der Herstellungsprozess waren am Limit
2. selber Board und Chipsatz fertigen müssen
3.Ausreichende Stückzahlen herstellen müssen
4. WERBEN WERBEN WERBEN müssen.

Genau da stehen wir heute: der Bulldozer ist zwar gefloppt, ich hätte ihm einen vernichtenden Sieg über die i7 gegönnt - wegen sinkender Preise, höherer Konkurrenz, mehr Leistung für weniger Geld
Daraus wurde zwar nix, aber rein Hypothetisch, wärs so gekommen, haben wir immer noch das Problem:
AMD kann nicht genug Prozessoren ausliefern. Man ist mit GloFo unzufrieden, aber man hat keine Wahl. Selbst wenn also der Bulldozer in seiner 2. oder 3. Generation aufholt, wird AMD den Marktanteil damit nicht auf einen befriedigenden Wert erhöhen können. Vor Jahren gabs mal die Aussage, man visiere 30% Marktanteil an damit man mit Intel auch wieder in der Forschung konkurrieren kann. Das wird nur nie passieren, so wie das jetzt aussieht.


Verminaard schrieb:


> Was  keine Kritik an Intel Produkten ist ich bin ja nicht blind, kann lesen  und weiß das Intel mit dem i3-2120 den Momentan Preiswertesten Prozessor  anbietet. Ich finde aber das Intel ruhig mal in seinen Fabs alle  drannlassen sollte, oder anders gefragt dürfen die überhaupt das? Fabs  für Fremdentwickler bauen und Firmen die nicht gefallen nichts  Herstellen lassen?


Klar dürfen die Fabs bauen wie sie lustig sind, und klar dürfen sie selbst aussuchen wer da produziert. Sind ja deren Fabs.
AMD würde ihre Prozessoren eh nie bei Intel fertigen lassen. Wär zwar cool, dann würde der Bulli ordentlich abgehen, aber man würde ja Intel die Blaupausen der eigenen Architektur "schicken". Du verstehst, das das ein kleines Dilemma wäre 

Als Kritik an Intelprodukten hab ichs eh nicht verstanden, passt schon


----------



## Skysnake (27. Februar 2012)

Eigentlich hab ich auf die WoT von dir absolut keinen Bock mehr, aber du verzapft son rotz, das ist echt nicht mehr feierlich...




Rollora schrieb:


> Genau dort wo sie jetzt auch stehen. So massiv diese Punkte klingen mögen, AMD hatte weder das Marketing noch die Produktionskapazitäten einen besonders höheren Marktanteil zu erreichen, im folgenden kurz erklärt warum das schlecht war:
> Das hatte kaum Auswirkungen, erstens weil in MM/Saturn die Leute die Marke kaufen die sie aus der Werbung kennen (wo wir wieder beim Punkt wären) und die andere Käuferschicht blind nach Hersteller kaufen.
> Zum dritten: MM/Saturn ist nunmal kein großer Einflussfaktor aufm Weltmarkt, das ist die größe die wir betrachten müssen. Und witzigerweise ist der Marktanteil in Ländern wo MM/Saturn tätig ist im Vergleich zu den restlichen Ländern, wo der Deal nicht galt, kaum unterschiedlich.


Es gab ja auch nur mit MM/Saturn einen Deal 



> Anderen  PC-Herstellern wie Acer, Dell, Hewlett-Packard, Lenovo und NEC  Rabatte  gewährt, wenn sie alle oder fast alle Prozessoren von Intel  bezogen  hätten.


Das ignorieren wir temporär einfach mal gell.. Das sind ja auch keine Globalplayer....



> Das ist eine völlig legitime Methode: JEDER Profitiert hier: erstens die oben genannten Firmen: mit Intel Prozessoren und Intel Boards haben sie halt 2 Komponenten von einem Hersteller erhalten -> das ist schon mal viel leichter mit der Logistik -> kommt viel billiger.


Ok, Gerichte sagen "Das war böse, Wettbewerbsverzerrend, für die Kunden und/oder AMD schlecht, ihr bekommt ne Strafe die sich gesalzen hat!" Rollora sagt "Das ist eine völlig legitime Methode: JEDER Profitiert hier"

Ähm hallo? :dumm: 

Mal ganz im ernst, glaubst du wirklich was du da schreibst? Ich hoffe doch nicht, oder hast du wirklich ein so verdrehtes Rechtsverständnis?



> Außerdem: man hat dann eine bekannte Hardwarespezifikation/Kombination, die man Testen und Supporten muss. AMD hat keine eigenen Boards , man braucht dritthersteller. Da fangen die Probleme an: sind die Boards von irgendeinem dritthersteller so gut ausgetestet, stabil und qualitativ wie der eine große Hauptzulieferer Intel? Die Erfahrung sagte oft: nein. Es gab dann viele Retouren, produktmängel bei diesen drittherstellern, während bei Intel/Intel Kombinationen alles geschmeidig lief und wenn nicht war die Versorgung mit neuen Komponenten recht einfach. Bei drittherstellern aber nicht: weder hatten die immer die nötige Kapazität an Boards zur Verfügung (man hatte ja oft schon 2-3 Nachfolgeboards gebracht), noch war der Support durch die Hersteller selbst so einfach:
> Gabs auf einem Intel Board einen Hardwaredefekt, wurde es wie oben beschrieben durch die flottere Infrastruktur schnell ausgetauscht, gab es einen Softwarefehler, betraf das natürlich eben gleich mal alle boards und wurde von Intel selbst korrigiert, man will ja keinen OEM Hersteller verschrecken.


Ich frag mich echt, wie nach deiner Logik Intel überhaupt was bauen kann, die ganzen Spulen, Kondensatoren Widerstände, PCBs etc. etc. etc. sind da ja auch von den pösen nichts zu gebrauchenden Drittanbietern  

Jedweder Flugzeug, Auto usw usw usw dürfte nach deiner Logik überhaupt nicht machbar sein. Weißte, es gibt so ein nützliches Tool, das nennt sich <Spezifikation>. Ist echt mächtig sag ich dir. Wenn man sich daran hält, und die Spezifikationen richtig erstellt wurden, dann passt alles und funktioniert super duper zusammen. Aber hey stop, gerade Intel hält sich ja immer wieder  nicht an Spezifikationen boah shit ey...




> Das alles bringt schon mal eines: GELD GELD GELD. Und da ist noch nichtmal ein Rabatt dabei, das ist einfach jetzt nur der Vorteil Pcs mit Intel/Intel zu bauen statt AMD+Drittherstellerboard.


Die Aussage ist a priori nicht richtig. Das wäre richtig, wenn die Marktverhältnisse etwa gleich wären, wenn du aber einen Lieferanten hast, der >>50% vom Markt beherrscht, und dir dann sagt:"entweder du verkaufst die Dinger der Konkurrenz nicht, oder du bekommst die tollen Rabatte hier nicht und kannst dann einpacken, weil du zu teuer bist" Dann kannste das nicht machen, denn so viel Geld kannst du mit dem Konkurrenten nicht machen, wie der Marktbeherrschenden Firma verlierst. 
Kleines Rechenbeispiel: Je AMD System machst du 120€ Gewinn. Je Intel System 100€ Gewinn. Normal würdest du einfach beides verkaufen und so den maximalen Gewinn abschöpfen. Intel sagt jetzt aber hey moment mal, das wollen wir nicht. Wenn du AMD nicht verkaufst, bekommste einen Rabat, damit macht er dann 110€ Gewinn pro System. Das sind immer noch 10€ weniger, aber er verkauft halt mehr als doppelt so viele Intel Systeme wie AMD Systeme, und würde er den "Rabatt" (alias Bestechung) nicht nehmen, dann würde er unterm Strich weniger Gewinn machen, weil er unter Druck gesetzt wird.



> Was das noch bringt: zufriedenere Kunden wegen kurzer Supportzeit. Zufriedene Kunden kaufen öfter.
> Win-Win für den OEM Hersteller allein, da kommt dann noch der Rabatt dazu, nochmals WIN und Intel freut sich natürlich auch über das ganze.
> HINZU kam, dass viele AMD Prozessoren einfach oft nicht lieferbar waren bei unserem Zulieferer. Sowas gabs bei gefragten Prozessoren von Intel bei uns einfach NIE. Also nicht nur die Dritthersteller sondern AMD selbst hat hier geschlampt: entweder war man mit der Nachfrage eh überfordert (sprich eh zu kleine Produktion und man hätte egal ob Deal von Intel oder nicht, den Marktanteil nicht erhöhen können) oder sonst irgendwie unfähig. Jedenfalls bedeuten nicht lieferbare Prozessoren eines: fehlender Umsatz beim OEM, die Kunden laufen einem auch davon oder, wenns eine große Bestellung ist, sind verärgert.


FP-Diff Bug, SATA-Gate Bug, Intel+Rambus, das sind natürlich nur Hirngespinste, die ich mir ausdenke....

Klar hat Intel sehr ausgiebig getestete Systeme, die zur damaligen Zeit weniger Probleme gemacht haben, wenn du aber weniger OEMs hast, bzw. die Mengen kleiner sind, musst du da auch etwas sparen, weil am Ende muss ja auch noch was hängen bleiben. Zudem kann dir bei Intel eben auch immer etwas passieren. Das ist für jeden OEM IMMER! ein Glücksspiel, ob von einem Partner jetzt fehlerfreie Hardware kommt oder nicht. Genau so, ob überhaupt Hardware kommt *hust*SB-EP*hust*



> Wie du oben siehst: es lief verdammt viel falsch bei AMD und es war eben nicht hauptsächlich die Wettbewwerbsverzerrung seitens Intel, die Probleme gemacht hat. Selbst wenn Intel den OEMs die Prozessoren nicht in den Hals gesteckt hätte, welche Gründe gäbe es für einen OEM sich für AMD zu entscheiden.


AMD war billiger, hat weniger aus der Dose gezogen, und dabei eben doch gleich auf mit den Intels. Ja, gegen Ende der Athlon64 Zeit, war Intel öfters vor AMD. HT war nämlich erst ab 2002 verfügbar, und das auch nur im Topmodell. Erst im April 2003 kam dann für alle CPUs HT. 



> Und nochmal frage ich mich seit damals: Warum konnten die einige Prozessoren nicht oder nur verzögert liefern? Ich weiß, es gab Produktionsprobleme und somit Lieferprobleme. Das bemerkt nur keiner bei dieser ewig alten Diskussion, dass AMD sowieso nie fähig war, OEMs in ausreichender Stückzahl zu beliefern, sollten diese doch AMD verwendet haben.
> Vielleicht hat sichs AMD ja auch aufgehoben, für deren AMD Only Verträge, die ähnlich abliefen wie der von dir oben erwähnte Intel Vertrag. Eine Klausel die auch inkludiert war, war eine bevorzugte Belieferung mit Prozessoren, das könnte den Engpass erklären.
> Ich hab' auf meinen Athlon 64 1 Monat gewartet und auf den anderen Athlon 64-4850e 2 Wochen. Das ist nicht viel, aber es nervt.


AMD, oder der Distributor für deinen Bereich? Entscheidende Frage, denn wir wissen ja, was Intel alles gemacht hat. Es wäre aber einfältig zu meinen, dass da alles ans Tageslicht gekommen wäre. Wenn du die Frage wirklich klären willst, müsstest du mit AMD sprechen und dem jeweiligen Distributor, der direkt bei AMD einkauft, und an die "kleinen" Händler dann weiter verkauft. Wenn der nämlich einfach zu wenig bestellt hat, dann hast du am Ende der Kette nämlich größere Wartezeiten, obwohl die CPUs eigentlich lieferbar sind/wären. Nur ne CPU am falschen Ende der Welt hilft einem halt nichts... Zudem muss man auch bedenken, das durch fehlende OEM Bestellungen (danke Intel) man natürlich weniger Geld in der Tasche hat, und auch anders planen kann. Wenn man da schon X abgesetzt hat, und die Fab zu Y ausgelastet hat, kann man es sich auch leisten neue Maschinen hin zu stellen, weil man weiß, dass die OEMs durch langfristige Verträge einiges abnehmen. 

Das ist ein Teufelskreis aus dem man nur schwerlich wieder raus kommt, und wem haben wir das zu verdanken? Ah ja richtig, Intel und seinen Bestechungen...



...zweitens profitiert natürlich Intel. Nicht weil es die Marktanteile erhöht, sondern weil es bei solch großen OEMs wie du sie nennst 2 tolle Vorteile hat. Absolut stabile Nachfrage-Lieferung, zweitens der Support kann viel schneller und direkter abgewickelt werden.

Fakt ist aber, keiner von uns kann sagen, wie sich die ganze Sache entwickelt hätte, wenn Intel nicht zu unlauteren Mitteln gegriffen hätte. Denn keiner kann sagen, unter welchem Druck AMD dadurch stand, und wo man dadurch dann versucht hat Kosten ein zu sparen, was dann am Ende zu Problemen geführt hat usw. usw. usw.

Die Dinge darf man NIE isoliert betrachten... Klar, AMD HAT! einige "Fehler" gemacht. Fehler halt aus unserer Sichtweise heraus, aber wie gesagt, keiner kann sagen, was die Alternativen gewesen wären. Wenn man statt Werbund das Geld in R&D gesteckt hat, und dadurch Fehlerfreie CPUs erhalten hat, und umgekehrt nicht, dann wars die richtige Entscheidung. Man muss sich dessen halt immer bewusst sein. AMD hat es IMMER! an Geld gefehlt. Die konnten nie alles umsetzen, was ihnen in den Sinn gekommen ist, so wie es Intel kann. Und da war der Deal von Intel halt wirklich tödlich, aber wie viel er ausgemacht hat, kann ich nicht sagen, aber DU auch nicht. Denn niemand kann das wirklich sagen, da sich eben unzählige Seiteneffekte ergeben hätten, die die ganze Sache völlig intransparent werden lassen.



> Klar dürfen die Fabs bauen wie sie lustig sind, und klar dürfen sie selbst aussuchen wer da produziert. Sind ja deren Fabs.
> AMD würde ihre Prozessoren eh nie bei Intel fertigen lassen. Wär zwar cool, dann würde der Bulli ordentlich abgehen, aber man würde ja Intel die Blaupausen der eigenen Architektur "schicken". Du verstehst, das das ein kleines Dilemma wäre
> 
> Als Kritik an Intelprodukten hab ichs eh nicht verstanden, passt schon


 Du hast Vorstellungen -.- Als ob die die "Blaupausen" (eher VHDL-files ) an den Auftragsfertiger geben würden... 

Von dem bekommste deine Designvorgaben und fragst vielleicht mal noch bei einzelnen Sachen nach. Das wars dann aber auch. Der bekommt ansonsten halt die Masken und gut ist. Das Einzige worauf man achten müsste ist halt, das die Masken halt zwischenzeitlich keine "Füße" bekommen, genau wie die Wafer. Da musste jetzt aber auch schon drauf achten wie nen Spitz. Ergo ändert sich da nicht viel. Im schlimmsten Fall stelllste halt eigene Leute daneben, die nichts anders machen als aufpassen.

Wo die echte Gefahr ist, ist bei den Produzenten der Masken, denn die erfahren ALLES! von dir. Jeden einzelnen Schaltkreis kennen die. Das ist sozusagen der JackPot. Besser sogar als beim Chip reverseengineering zu betreiben.

Und ganz abgesehen davon nur so als Randnotiz. Intel und AMD haben Technologieaustauschabkommen. Vieles ist dem anderen also eh bekannt. Wenn dreht sichs da dann eher um die spezifische Implementierung, und die kannste eh NIE 1:1 übernehmen. Das würde Intel wirklich rein gar nichts bringen.


----------



## Rollora (27. Februar 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Es gab ja auch nur mit MM/Saturn einen Deal


 Und weiter?



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ok, Gerichte sagen "Das war böse, Wettbewerbsverzerrend, für die Kunden und/oder AMD schlecht, ihr bekommt ne Strafe die sich gesalzen hat!" Rollora sagt "Das ist eine völlig legitime Methode: JEDER Profitiert hier"


Jeder beteiligte, AMD natürlich nicht, die hätten ja ihre eigenen Deals machen können (was sie auch getan haben).




Skysnake schrieb:


> Mal ganz im ernst, glaubst du wirklich was du da schreibst? Ich hoffe doch nicht, oder hast du wirklich ein so verdrehtes Rechtsverständnis?


Ob es Juristisch in Ordnung geht ist die Sache der Gerichte, aber du hast offensichtlich absolut keine Ahnung von der "freien" Marktwirtschaft, wenn du glaubst, dass das nicht eine ganz übliche Sache ist. Hast heut schon was gegessen? Schön für dich, es kam mit einem ähnlichen Deal in den Supermarkt. Da fängts an und das hört nicht auf, exklusivdeals sind das "normalste" was es gibt. Hier wurde halt mal wieder wer dafür bestraft, ändert nichts, daran, dass dies eine immer wieder angewandte strategie ist und hier nur mal wieder bestraft wurde, weil der "Player" schon 80% Marktanteil hat


Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich frag mich echt, wie nach deiner Logik Intel überhaupt was bauen kann, die ganzen Spulen, Kondensatoren Widerstände, PCBs etc. etc. etc. sind da ja auch von den pösen nichts zu gebrauchenden Drittanbietern


Für Privatanwender ist ein Drittherstellerboard ja völlig IO, ich hab ja auch welche davon. Aber wenn du 10000 davon verbaust willst halt gewisse Konditionen. War aber klar, dass dir das nicht einleuchtet. Deine Spitzfindigen Bemerkungen zeigen ja, dass du entweder keine Ahnung davon hast oder es mit absicht nicht verstehen willst, weil du es einfach nicht ertragen kannst wo nicht mitreden zu können und recht zu haben. Zieht sich hier durch einige Threads...



Skysnake schrieb:


> Jedweder Flugzeug, Auto usw usw usw dürfte nach deiner Logik überhaupt nicht machbar sein.


Über Logik braucht mir derjenige der nichtmal versteht wie Markt funktioniert, was der Begriff Konkurrenz bedeutet bzw deiner LOGIK nach nicht bedeutet usw, mir absolut nix erzählen.


Skysnake schrieb:


> Weißte, es gibt so ein nützliches Tool, das nennt sich <Spezifikation>. Ist echt mächtig sag ich dir. Wenn man sich daran hält, und die Spezifikationen richtig erstellt wurden, dann passt alles und funktioniert super duper zusammen. Aber hey stop, gerade Intel hält sich ja immer wieder  nicht an Spezifikationen boah shit ey...


Mhm welches der OEM Boards hält sich nicht an die Spezifikationen? Link bitte.
Und spezifikationen hin oder her, ich weiß nicht obs dir Mama oder Papa nie erzählt haben, aber auch Dinge, die man genau nach Spezifikation, Anleitung usw baut, können kaputt gehen. Vielleicht weil die Spezifikation nicht qualitativ hochwertig genug ausgelegt ist oder sonstwas.




Skysnake schrieb:


> Die Aussage ist a priori nicht richtig.


Aber a posteriori, schließlich beinhaltet es den Denk und Erfahrungsprozess....


Skysnake schrieb:


> Das wäre richtig, wenn die Marktverhältnisse etwa gleich wären, wenn du aber einen Lieferanten hast, der >>50% vom Markt beherrscht, und dir dann sagt:"entweder du verkaufst die Dinger der Konkurrenz nicht, oder du bekommst die tollen Rabatte hier nicht und kannst dann einpacken, weil du zu teuer bist" Dann kannste das nicht machen, denn so viel Geld kannst du mit dem Konkurrenten nicht machen, wie der Marktbeherrschenden Firma verlierst.


STOP! HALT! AUS! Deiner Meinung nach sind Intel und AMD keine Konkurrenten, weil Intel Fertigt und AMD nicht. Und weil Intel mehr Prozessoren verschiedener Bauart baut und AMD nicht. Hast du selbst gesagt

Lustig wie du deine eigenen Meinungen änderst, nur um hier "recht" zu behalten.
Dass Intel mit ihrem Marktanteil die Stellung ausnutzen ist eben der Grund für die Hohe Strafe - das ist ja völlig in Ordnung
Aber die ART wie sie es gemacht haben, würde sonst völlig als "normal" gelten. Es geht hier hauptsächlich darum, dass man die Monopolstellung ausnutzt. Ich reibe mich am Begriff "illegale Methoden" denn es sind Methoden die AMD genauso anwendet - nur bei Intel kommt der Marktanteil dazu. Selbe Methoden also und daran stör ich mich. Mich stört nicht im geringsten, dass Intel ein bisschen was abgeben musste, mich würds auch nicht jährlich stören, aber es ist falsch, dass Intel davon so enorm profitiert hat wie es manche darstellen, als wäre der Marktanteil sonst 80-20 für AMD


Skysnake schrieb:


> Kleines Rechenbeispiel: Je AMD System machst du 120€ Gewinn. Je Intel System 100€ Gewinn.


Für ein gleich teures Endsystem... hmm ok nehmen wirs mal an. Aber jetzt nur über den Verkauf des Systems, nicht über die Hardware gerechnet (damit ist gemeint: bei AMD muss ich eventuell zuerst mehrere Kombinationen ausprobieren und Monatelang testen (sind gleich mal mehrere 10-100.000 €, je nach größe des Unternehmens, sowie die folgenden, komplizierteren Supportkosten)



Skysnake schrieb:


> Normal würdest du einfach beides verkaufen und so den maximalen Gewinn abschöpfen. Intel sagt jetzt aber hey moment mal, das wollen wir nicht.


Die Realität sah so aus: der Kunde kam, kaufte und ging. Hat nicht gefragt ob AMD oder Intel. Der Gewinn bei beiden Systemen war eben aufgrund weiter oben genannter Umstände beim Intel System besser, noch ohne Rabattaktion, dass man Board und CPU als Kombi günstiger bekam. Hinzu kam: ist einmal ein "Problem" bekannt beim Intel Board, kennt man das auf alle 10.000+ (oder whatever) verkauften Systeme. Ein System zu kennen und den Fehler zu kennen, spart enorme Arbeitszeiten, man darf nicht vergessen ein Mitarbeiter bekommt ~70€ die Stunde, wenn der 2h nach einem Fehler sucht ists schon billiger dem Kunden ein neues Board zu schenken.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wenn du AMD nicht verkaufst, bekommste einen Rabat, damit macht er dann 110€ Gewinn pro System.


 Ja nehmen wirs mal an. Rein Hardware Kauf-Verkauf. Ohne Arbeitszeiten, ohne Support ohne alles. Und ich muss weniger fixe Arbeiter einstellen, es ist weniger Logistik nötig und ich hab auch nicht die Lieferprobleme am Hals. Als Firma kann ich also mit viel weniger Arbeitskraft, geringfügig weniger reinen Gewinn pro Produkt erwirtschaften. Traurig, aber dien Beispiel gibt mir eigentlich immer mehr recht, dass sich eine Mischung und eine erhöhung der Angestellten nicht rechnet.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das sind immer noch 10€ weniger, aber er verkauft halt mehr als doppelt so viele Intel Systeme wie AMD Systeme, und würde er den "Rabatt" (alias Bestechung) nicht nehmen, dann würde er unterm Strich weniger Gewinn machen, weil er unter Druck gesetzt wird.


Wer sagt mir, dass ich nicht genau so viele Systeme wie vorher verkaufe, mit AMD weniger Verdiene wegen der erhöhten Kosten die nicht beim direkten Verkauf bestehen, und wegen irgendwelcher Probleme mir eventuell die Kunden abspringen.



Skysnake schrieb:


> FP-Diff Bug, SATA-Gate Bug, Intel+Rambus, das sind natürlich nur Hirngespinste, die ich mir ausdenke....


Wow, dir sind 3 Dinge eingefallen, wovon eins eine reine Auswahlmöglichkeit für den Kunden darstellte. Hmm.
Naja das ist blöd, wenn man nach AMD oder Intel Prozessorfehler sucht, findet man Dokumente die haben nicht 3 aus der Luft gegriffene Begriffe (wie etwa TLB Bug, 10 mb/sek USB2.0 Bug bei ATI Chipsätze usw usf die Liste ist bei AMD/ATI genau so lang, kommt hinzu, dass man bei AMD wie gesagt alle Kombinationen in Betracht ziehen sollte).
Ich bestreite ja nicht, dass einer der beiden Hersteller keine Fehler macht, sondern nur, dass es einfacher und weit weniger Personalaufwändig ist, sich auf eine Hardwarekombination zu spezialisieren - und nicht 10 verschiedene zu betreueen. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Klar hat Intel sehr ausgiebig getestete Systeme, die zur damaligen Zeit weniger Probleme gemacht haben, wenn du aber weniger OEMs hast, bzw. die Mengen kleiner sind, musst du da auch etwas sparen, weil am Ende muss ja auch noch was hängen bleiben. Zudem kann dir bei Intel eben auch immer etwas passieren.


Stimme ich dir ja völlig zu, aber wenn man sich ansieht wieviel Geld bei Intel und auch bei uns in die Qualitätssicherung fließt - Geld, welches AMD nichtmal in der UMSATZstatistik hat, dann wird schnell klar, dass man sich bei Intel auf der EHER sicheren Seite bewegt. Gefeit ist niemand vor Fehlern - auch wenn die "Dinger" in der Hausinternen SPEZIFIKATION laufen- das heißt schlichtweg wenig. Ich erinnere an tausende Abgebrannte Nvidia OEM Notebokkgrafikchips vor ein paar Jahren. Oder eben der "Sata-Gate" skandal.
Weil wirs ja immer wieder mit AMD Probiert haben hier mal 2 Beispiele aus unseren Problemen:
Schlimmer wog für uns der "Skandal" über den kaum berichtet wird, der mich aber weil ich Privat damals halt AMD CPUs und Asus, Gigabyte etc Boards kaufte betrifft: der Support von AMD in Punkto integrierte Grafikchips:
Beispiel 780G: keine 2D Hardwarebeschleunigung unter Windows XP. Die Boards sind toll und stabil, alles läuft super - in der Theorie. Nur dass wir tausende Kunden haben, die sich über ruckelnd in WORD, beim SURFEN etc beschweren. Trotz 3Ghz dual/quadcore aber man benutzt halt den integrierten Grafikchip.
Wir sind jetzt natürlich nicht so, wir empfehlen natürlich die Installation neuerer Grafiktreiber - das können manche Privatkunden nicht, drum macht man das halt, wenn die Kunden kommen und installiert die Treiber, natürlich Gratis, auch wenns etwas dauert und wie gesagt der Angestellte für die Stunde 70€ haben will, am Wochenende das doppelte.
Traurigerweise und wirklich schleißig von uns damals, war natürlich, dass wir das Problem nicht selbst vor auslieferung festgestellt haben - umgekerht warteten die Kunden ja schon auf diese extrabillige HTPC, Büropc usw alternative von AMD (der Preis zu Intel war derselbe, aber die Kombination zur integrierten Grafik lies mehr zu).
Und die Probleme fingen jetzt aber erst an. Kaum waren die Kunden wieder weg: ständige anrufe: BSODs wo das Auge hinschaut usw.
BIS HEUTE hat AMD keinen Treiber rausgebracht, der unter Windows XP stabil läuft und schnell. Die aktuell stabilsten Treiber sind die 10.10er, aber man hat immer noch das Problem, dass sie gerne abstürzen und bei Flashvideos bzw Streams ruckeln.
Das war so ein unglaubliches Ärgernis, dass wir allen angeboten hätten, gratis auf Vista und später Win 7 umzusteigen. Das wiederum führt zum Problem "aber meine Programme funktionieren jetzt nicht mehr", welches manche Programme unter Win Vista und 7 mit sich brachten. Die Treiber unter Vista und 7 sind viel besser als noch zu XP Zeiten. Bei AMD meine ich jetzt. (Intel Treiber für Spiele sind eh Rotz, das geb ich zu, aber man verwendet eh kein Intel IGP System für Spiele)
Und mit der Erfahrung "unter Vista/7 ist alles schön und gut" habe ich später mal für eine andere Firma AMD HTPCs designed, ist noch gar nicht so lange her.

Klein fängt man oft an mit einer neuen Firma und so hatte man auch noch keine Labore usw. die alles auf Herz und nieren Testen, man verlässt sich oft auf Testberichte und Vertrauenszusagen von Händlern. So sind wir aber in die Kacke getreten als wir 1000 HTPCs verkaufen wollten auf Ilano-Basis. Die Kunden wollten Blu-Ray 3D und Co kompatibilität - alles womti sich AMD auf der Homepage rühmt und was laut Tests super funktioniert.
Problem 1: Boards waren allesamt nicht kompatibel zum Llano A4 3300er Prozessor samt Grafik. Keine Bildausgabe. Geile sache, man musste bei jedem Board das Bios händisch aktualisieren. Das ist Mühsam und hat oft stunden gedauert, manche Boards akzeptierten den USB Stick, bei anderen musste man zuerst Windows installieren, dann über Windows das Bios flashen.
Der Blu-Ray 3D Modus läuft bei keinem der Kunden bis heute ruckelfrei, wir mussten bei allen um 50€ eine Nvidiagrafikkarte nachrüsten.

KLAR kann das eben auch bei Intel passieren, aber eben weniger häufig, wegen dem "mehr" an Geld was in die Qualitätssicherung fließt. 
Gerade bei großen Firmen, etwa für die die ich früher gearbeitet habe, war es wichtig, dass schon vorher gut getestet wurde, und man auch selbst viel testet.
Für einen Betrieb von 5- 100 Leute ist das aber schwer möglich. Das 2. geschilderte Problem fand in einem solchen Betrieb statt, wir haben uns Firmenintern entschlossen keine AMD APUs mehr zu verbauen bis die "Kinderkrankheiten" ausgestanden sind. Als solch kleiner Betrieb kann man eben keine eigene Qualitätssicherungsabteilung erhalten, du verstehst es ist da wichtig sich auf etwas zu verlassen, dass als funktionierend bekannt ist.

Was ich oben beschrieben hab, mag reißerisch klingen und es sind sicher Emotionen dabei, aber es geht um Beträge, wäre etwa der letzte Auftrag reibungsloser verlaufen, und wir hätten das Geld jetzt über, würd ich mir mal eben so ein Haus  kaufen können (wäre das Firmengeld meins). Und nicht irgendeins. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das ist für jeden OEM IMMER! ein Glücksspiel, ob von einem Partner jetzt fehlerfreie Hardware kommt oder nicht. Genau so, ob überhaupt Hardware kommt *hust*SB-EP*hust*


Zum Teil nur: 
Angekündigte Produkte nicht zu liefern ist blöd für OEMs. Aber die andere Firma kündigt manchmal Produkte auch erst an, wenn sie lieferbar sind (siehe Ivy Bridge verschiebungen usw)



Skysnake schrieb:


> AMD war billiger, hat weniger aus der Dose gezogen, und dabei eben doch gleich auf mit den Intels.


 Ja sie waren effizienter. Billiger waren sie nicht unbedingt



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ja, gegen Ende der Athlon64 Zeit, war Intel öfters vor AMD. HT war nämlich erst ab 2002 verfügbar


Kam demnach vor dem A64


Skysnake schrieb:


> , und das auch nur im Topmodell. Erst im April 2003 kam dann für alle CPUs HT.


 Kam der A 64 nicht erst gegen 2003, kann sein, dass ich mich hier grad vertu?



Skysnake schrieb:


> AMD, oder der Distributor für deinen Bereich? Entscheidende Frage, denn wir wissen ja, was Intel alles gemacht hat. Es wäre aber einfältig zu meinen, dass da alles ans Tageslicht gekommen wäre. Wenn du die Frage wirklich klären willst, müsstest du mit AMD sprechen und dem jeweiligen Distributor, der direkt bei AMD einkauft, und an die "kleinen" Händler dann weiter verkauft. Wenn der nämlich einfach zu wenig bestellt hat, dann hast du am Ende der Kette nämlich größere Wartezeiten, obwohl die CPUs eigentlich lieferbar sind/wären. Nur ne CPU am falschen Ende der Welt hilft einem halt nichts... Zudem muss man auch bedenken, das durch fehlende OEM Bestellungen (danke Intel) man natürlich weniger Geld in der Tasche hat, und auch anders planen kann. Wenn man da schon X abgesetzt hat, und die Fab zu Y ausgelastet hat, kann man es sich auch leisten neue Maschinen hin zu stellen, weil man weiß, dass die OEMs durch langfristige Verträge einiges abnehmen.


Nun wenn man über Monate eine hohe Nachfrage aber nicht ausreichend lieferbarkeit hat, darf man schon mit dem Finger auch auf AMD zeigen. Was Intel gemacht hat war natürlich nicht "fair" aber, eben deutlich weniger unsauber als es oft dargestellt wird.


Skysnake schrieb:


> Das ist ein Teufelskreis aus dem man nur schwerlich wieder raus kommt, und wem haben wir das zu verdanken? Ah ja richtig, Intel und seinen Bestechungen...


Ich bezweifle wirklich, dass man alles Intel zu verdanken hat und das ist eben blauäugig. Wenn man über Monate, Jahre das Problem hat, angekündigte Produkte nicht liefern zu können, dann ist das genau von einer Firma die Schuld: AMD.
Und wenn keine Nachfrage nach deinem Produkt besteht, verkaufst du es halt nicht richtig, da ist es auch AMDs schuld.




Skysnake schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber, keiner von uns kann sagen, wie sich die ganze Sache entwickelt hätte, wenn Intel nicht zu unlauteren Mitteln gegriffen hätte. Denn keiner kann sagen, unter welchem Druck AMD dadurch stand, und wo man dadurch dann versucht hat Kosten ein zu sparen, was dann am Ende zu Problemen geführt hat usw. usw. usw.


Ich kann dir nur sagen, dass man bei vielen Firmen auch ohne diese "Verträge" auf Intel only gesetzt hat. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Die Dinge darf man NIE isoliert betrachten...


eben, und drum wars eben nicht nur Intels Schuld. Ich sag nicht sie sind unschuldig, aber die paar Prozent die AMD in Deutschland mehr Marktanteil hätte....



Skysnake schrieb:


> Klar, AMD HAT! einige "Fehler" gemacht. Fehler halt aus unserer Sichtweise heraus, aber wie gesagt, keiner kann sagen, was die Alternativen gewesen wären. Wenn man statt Werbund das Geld in R&D gesteckt hat, und dadurch Fehlerfreie CPUs erhalten hat, und umgekehrt nicht, dann wars die richtige Entscheidung. Man muss sich dessen halt immer bewusst sein. AMD hat es IMMER! an Geld gefehlt. Die konnten nie alles umsetzen, was ihnen in den Sinn gekommen ist, so wie es Intel kann. Und da war der Deal von Intel halt wirklich tödlich, aber wie viel er ausgemacht hat, kann ich nicht sagen, aber DU auch nicht. Denn niemand kann das wirklich sagen, da sich eben unzählige Seiteneffekte ergeben hätten, die die ganze Sache völlig intransparent werden lassen.


Das sind eben fehler im Management, die können wir nicht beurteilen. Ich hab dir nur beschrieben, wie es für OEMs ist, und das ist keine erfundene Sache.


Skysnake schrieb:


> Von dem bekommste deine Designvorgaben und fragst vielleicht mal noch bei einzelnen Sachen nach. Das wars dann aber auch. Der bekommt ansonsten halt die Masken und gut ist. Das Einzige worauf man achten müsste ist halt, das die Masken halt zwischenzeitlich keine "Füße" bekommen, genau wie die Wafer. Da musste jetzt aber auch schon drauf achten wie nen Spitz. Ergo ändert sich da nicht viel. Im schlimmsten Fall stelllste halt eigene Leute daneben, die nichts anders machen als aufpassen.


Mag sein, aber es führt dann immer noch dazu: wäre der Bulldozer mit 22nm plötzlich das überlegene Produkt wird Intel ihn wohl nicht fertigen oder die Preise für den Auftrag so in die höhe Schnellen lassen, dass man trotzdem profitiert und Milliarden in Werbung steckt - und der Marktanteil bleibt wieder gleich.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wo die echte Gefahr ist, ist bei den Produzenten der Masken, denn die erfahren ALLES! von dir. Jeden einzelnen Schaltkreis kennen die. Das ist sozusagen der JackPot. Besser sogar als beim Chip reverseengineering zu betreiben.


Ich dachte immer Intel produziert alles, aber da bin ich wohl falsch, sorry


----------



## Hannesjooo (27. Februar 2012)

Und ich dachte immer es gibt in anderen Ländern auch PCs.... nicht nur hier....
Wer nun recht hat lässt sich nicht beweisen, es sei denn ich leihe mir mal ein Gerät von Professor Farnsworth....


----------



## DaStash (28. Februar 2012)

Rollora schrieb:


> Ob es Juristisch in Ordnung geht ist die Sache der Gerichte, aber du hast offensichtlich absolut keine Ahnung von der "freien" Marktwirtschaft, wenn du glaubst, dass das nicht eine ganz übliche Sache ist.


Ich denke die Sache hier kann man ganz einfach abkürzen. Das es marktwirtschaftliche Praxis ist, ist denke ich nicht der strittige Punkt, sondern die Hinnahme dessen nur weil es "alle machen". Bloß weil es jeder macht ist es nicht deshalb weniger falsch und genau das wurde hier m. M. n. angesprochen und kritisch dargestellt und das kann ich so für mich absolut unterschreiben.

Und die Tatsache "das" Intel zu einer solch "hohen" Strafzahlung verdonnert wurde zeigt doch auf, wie weitreichend die Marktmanipulationen gewesen sind, dass sollte man nicht außer Acht lassen.

MfG


----------



## Rollora (28. Februar 2012)

Oder, dass ein Exempel statuiert wurde.
Aber so oder so: jeder macht es, manche werden bestraft. An der Uni wird teilweise gelehrt, es ist so lange legal, bis man dafür bestraft wird . Wenns jeder macht herrscht ja eine gewisse Chancengleichheit. Aber ist ja schließlich egal, ich wollte jetzt nur darstellen, dass es nicht nur Intels Schuld ist, dass AMD so failed.


----------



## DANGErde (28. Februar 2012)

Rollora schrieb:


> Ich kann mich in dieser Zeit und auch heute an keine EINZIGE AMD Werbung erinnern. GAR KEINE.


 
werbung gabs eigendlich schon....sage nur F1 und Ferrari


----------



## Rollora (29. Februar 2012)

DANGErde schrieb:


> werbung gabs eigendlich schon....sage nur F1 und Ferrari


 Lol das kam doch bei der Masse nie an...


----------



## Superwip (29. Februar 2012)

> Das ist eine völlig legitime Methode: JEDER Profitiert hier: erstens die oben genannten Firmen: mit Intel Prozessoren und Intel Boards haben sie halt 2 Komponenten von einem Hersteller erhalten -> das ist schon mal viel leichter mit der Logistik -> kommt viel billiger.



Kaum ein OEM, zumindest kein großer kauft/kaufte seine Mainboards direkt bei Intel- Intel stellt übrigens auch keine Mainboards her, Intel entwickelt sie nur und lässt sie dann bei Auftragsfertigern, vor allem Pegatron/ASUS und Foxconn bauen

Die meisten großen OEMs wie HP, Lenovo, Dell, Apple, Medion,... lassen ihre Mainboards ebenfalls von Auftragsfertigern wie etwa Pegatron, Foxconn oder MSI fertigen, entweder sie entwickeln die Boards und schicken den Fertigern dann einen Bauplan, zum Teil liefern sie auch nur grobe Spezifikationen (v.A. Sockel, Anschlüsse, Steckplätze, Form) und lassen die Boards von den Auftragsfertigern auch gleich entwickeln, einige, etwa Asus (eh klar) oder Fujitsu bauen ihre Boards auch selbst.

Wenn man ein Board aber selbst entwickelt bzw. entwickeln lässt dann ist man so oder so für alle Probleme verantwortlich, die damit verbunden sind. Zum Teil gab es zwar Probleme mit einzelnen Chipsätzen aber am Chipsatzmarkt gab es damals bekanntlich mit AMD, nVidia, ATI, VIA, ULi und SiS (teilweise konnte man ja sogar North- und Southbridge verschiedener Hersteller mischen) eine reichhaltige Auswahl, irgendwas funktionierendes war immer dabei (...) man könnte jetzt zwar vielleicht anmerken, dass die Wahl der richtigen Chipsatzkombination recht aufwendig war aber wer ein funktionierendes Mainboard entwickeln kann sollte das gerade noch schaffen


Es wäre Mainboardseitig zumindest für die großen OEMs weder aufwendiger noch risikobehafteter gewesen auf AMD zu setzen (abgesehen vielleicht davon, dass die Ingenieure in der zuständigen Abteilung vielleicht die Arbeit mit der Intel Plattform einfach gewohnt waren)

Das es dennoch ein Fehler war, den Markt nicht oder nur sporadisch mit eigenen Chipsätzen zu versorgen ist letztendlich auch AMD bewusst geworden, das war sicher auch einer der Gründe für den folgenschweren Kauf von ATI, die aktuellen AMD Chipsätze sind ihrer Konkurrenz im Gegensatz zu den CPUs mittlerweile auch klar überlegen



> Beispiel 780G: keine 2D Hardwarebeschleunigung unter Windows XP.



Du beschwerst dich über die XP Treiber von AMD IGPs?! Als würde Intel es besser machen...

Und außerdem gab es damals ja auch noch nVidia als Alternative (abgesehen von dezidierten GraKas)

Schau dir mal Intel an... Intel baut DirectX 10 taugliche IGPs, die aber kein DirectX 10 unterstützen, weil Intel die Treiber nicht hinbekommt...

Vielleicht noch schlimmer, es gibt Intel IGPs, die unter Linux bestenfalls über Umwege zum Laufen gebracht werden können... und ich rede hier nur vom Desktopbetrieb

Auch die GMA X3100, die aktuell war, als der 780G herauskam hat/hatte seine Treiberprobleme: auch dieser Chip ist DirectX 10 tauglich und wurde soweit ich weiß sogar entsprechend beworben, bis heute wird DX10 aber nur von instabilen Beta-Treibern unterstützt; außerdem war er viel langsamer

Und als der 780G aktuell war war Windows Vista auch bereits draußen, wohl auch der Grund, warum AMD nie allzu viel Wert auf XP Treiber gelegt hat (im Zweifel eher das aktuelle System unterstützen...)


----------



## XE85 (29. Februar 2012)

@Rollora und Skysnake ... tragt doch bitte euren privaten Kleinkrieg per PN aus, euer Postzerpflücke ist ohnehin eine Zumutung an Leser.

BTT pls.

mfg


----------



## DaStash (29. Februar 2012)

Rollora schrieb:


> Aber so oder so: jeder macht es, manche werden bestraft. An der Uni wird teilweise gelehrt, es ist so lange legal, bis man dafür bestraft wird . Wenns jeder macht herrscht ja eine gewisse Chancengleichheit.


Mhhh, kann ich irgendwie nicht für gut heißen, wenn man so etwas lehrt und Chancengleichheit besteht mit nichten, da sich in solchen Fällen immer das stärkere Kapital durchsetzt und das würde dann weniger solvente Mitstreiter vom Markt verdrängen also nichts mit Chancengleichheit. 

MfG


----------



## Skysnake (29. Februar 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> @Rollora und Skysnake ... tragt doch bitte euren privaten Kleinkrieg per PN aus, euer Postzerpflücke ist ohnehin eine Zumutung an Leser.
> 
> BTT pls.
> 
> mfg


 Sag das ihm, oder meinste ich schreib aus Spaß, das ich keine Lust auf WoT hab... 

Ich habs da aber eh aufgegeben, er hat ja eh seine ganz eigenen Ansichten (mit kriminellen Tendenzen/Legitimierung). Was sollste da noch dazu sagen, wenn die Wertevorstellungen derart fundamental divergieren.


----------

